# thoughts on axles



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lets hear some opinions on axles. rhinos run $200, gorillas $375, turner hd $350, turner nitro $490. compare them on quality and price


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

FYI, you can get gorilla refurbs which are totally rebuilt like new for 275 if you want to stay with gorilla. Haven't dealt with the rest, just heard that Turner is good but take forever. If you broke a gorilla like the one I got from you, I don't think you'll be happy with rhino's. They are just an upgraded stock. I'd weigh from the turners or go back with gorilla.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well turner takes 2wks to get ur axle, gorrila is now $255 for the refurbs, im going w the turners but im jus out to get ppls opinions on axles, i been hearing alot bout the rhinos holding up to as much as the gorillas now. so i was curious if rhino stepped up or gorilla loss heart


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Myself, Badazzbrute, and Bigblackbrute met up to go riding, Bigblackbrute has Rhino's on his with 31's...Broke an axle on Saturday, called the company Monday morning, no questions asked sent him a new one for free had it by Friday...And they do look pretty beefy...Rhino HD FTW


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

did they ask for any proof of the broke axle or to return the broke one


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah they wanted him to send back the broke one.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Gorilla are nice but overpriced what you get anymore. The Rhino HD's are great axles IMO. Hands down the best warranty. We need a few more Axle companies so we can get these prices down...lol. It just blows my mind at what Gorilla wants for one.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i was thinking the same thing. turner axles r made to order and u get them for better prices than gorilla, gorilla sales large quanities and keep surpluse in stock so we all know it is cheaper in surplus than it is made to order so i believe gorilla is ripping ppl off


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

anybody know where to get the rhino axles . need a link . if u got a few places i can compare.that would be great... pm me the link. im gonna need some shortly got the front left popping a little. gonna have to buy one for when it finally breaks .


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I think one of our sponsors can get them for you...theres a thread on here about axles somewhere and they are mentioned in there


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm running the newest Gorillas with my 6" Catvos... alot of people have referred to them as the Silverback Edition Gorillas, not sure if thats right. I know the cups have bigger guts than the old ones, not sure if there are any other changes. Havnt had any probs with them breaking so far. Wouldve got Turners though if I had my choice of axle.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's Twisted Customs that sells the Rhino axles... There might be one more sponsor that does, but not sure...


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

super atv sells the rhinos


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

They all sale them for the same price of 200. My gorillas were the new ones n i broke mine easy


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I guess I must've gotten a good set... cuz I dont cut mine any slack, I've got the same tires as you but believe me my angles are way steeper than yours and they are holdin up.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a rhino and and as jtcjumby stated i did break it bt the only reason that it broke was because that was the only tire on the ground and all of the weight of the bike and me was on it and i was in a dry rut wit roots on the side of a hill and i believe that any axle out ther would have broke in that situation and yes they have great warrenty and customer service. i called monday morning and by dinner they wer shipping me a new one and i had to send my pld one back bt all i had to do was give them the conformation number from wer i shipped mine that day and they sent me my new one and i have compared them to gorillas and they r a bigger axle and beefier in my opion and cheaper. plus i run 31s wit a 2inch lift and a 2inch pipe lift and my axles r at extreme angles and the rhino hold up. hands dowm the best bang for the buck IMO. RHINO HD FTW.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Agree, they have been good axles for me and the price and customer service is very good.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey filthy i was figuring ur 6'' catvos would b less of an angle cuz of the wider stance but ive never checked angles on the different lifts


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

From I've heard, the biggest reason that we don't have anymore competing axle companies is because Gorilla has an exclusive contract with the company that makes the parts for their axles. I dunno... Just what I heard. LOL. 

I have some friends that run Rhino Axles and swear by them and their customer service. I have been trying to research them to find out the angle and max torque specs on all on 'em but haven't had any luck. Just gonna have to call the companies I guess.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Gorilla-Axle's joints come from one company -the only company that can make that design of cv. they have a patent on it. (i think the manufacturing company own the actual patent)


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> Gorilla-Axle's joints come from one company -the only company that can make that design of cv. they have a patent on it. (i think the manufacturing company own the actual patent)


Correct. The other thing is that they signed an exclusive contract with Gorilla and and are not legally able to sell them to anyone else.


----------

